

Declassified footage shows 1st ever nuclear explosion in space - nreece
http://www.blastr.com/2012/09/declassified_footage_show.php

======
TrainedMonkey
This was neither first, nor highest nuclear explosion in space[0]. There was a
good reason they stopped detonating nuclear weapons at high-attitudes.

[0] See Argus III. [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
altitude_nuclear_explosion](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
altitude_nuclear_explosion)

